# Ric Flair's last match



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I might order it. Card looks good.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

I've got it ordered. You've GOT to respect the Nature Boy and let him go out on his own terms. I just hope for the best for Ric and he finds peace with this last match.


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

It'll probably be better than SS was.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

All I can say the last match is never Ric Flair's last match, this has been going on for decades now.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

No.

I don't care about watching another Grandpa wrestle.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

No.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr. King Of Kings said:


> Are you going to watch it?
> 
> Though I do think that Ric shouldn't be doing this, I still will be watching this match.


Hell Yeah! Im going to finish running errands, then get a big bowl of popcorn and a soda and get ready for WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Yes because the main event itself is going to be awesome.


----------



## luisgo1989mc (5 mo ago)

I do, SS sucks and this is gonna be a nice ppv


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

luisgo1989mc said:


> I do, SS sucks and this is gonna be a nice ppv


SS was amazing, bot 🤡


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> Hell Yeah! Im going to finish running errands, then get a big bowl of popcorn and a soda and get ready for WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


Pre-show is on now, looks like Tony is announcing


----------



## luisgo1989mc (5 mo ago)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> SS was amazing, bot 🤡


Amazing how? Hell in a cell was so much better


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Pre-show is on now, looks like Tony is announcing


Thanks. I just got home. PPV bought. About to make popcorn! The pre-show was pretty good!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MCMG are up now


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

aint the wolves feudin in tna


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I’m watching now. WOOOOOH. Legend.











Tony Schiavone calling it makes it feel good too. This man stays working.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Scarlette is fine as fuck


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

This'll be the very first, and last, match of Flair's I can watch, live, as it happens.
While I don't think he should wrestle, he does, and I can respect that, hopefully the match is good.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Im seriously impressed how this event has been put together. One of these promotions needs to hire conrad. I know many people were involved but it comes down to Conrad and the people he hired. The feel of every aspect of this show stands out. Even the stage sets better design than Impact wrestling, roh and other events. They even got better tunnel design than any other promotion that attempted with 2 tunnels lol. Sqaure tunnels look more bad ass. Jokes aside about the stage i still think Conrad needs to do more after this event in some way or another. Everything he touches turns to gold. Amazing podcaster.


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> View attachment 129205
> 
> Damn Scarlette is fine as fuck


Hunter needs to bring them back ASAP.


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So far this show has been done very well. Packages, etc. Good stuff.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> So far this show has been done very well. Packages, etc. Good stuff.


yeah man. Everything Conrad touches turns to gold. He needs to start a promotion or someone hire his ass.


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

17 years old wow


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MCMG beat the wolves. Kross beat Davy Boy Smith. Now a four way match


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

This event has a better feel to it and way more star power than any AEW show Tony could throw together. Kinda says something about the current state of wrestling. The only thing that ruins it is that A+++ star Andrade gracing us with his presence.

Does Schiavone hate Crockett? Whenever they cut to them on commentary his arms are crossed and he doesn’t look happy to be there. Looks unprofessional with arms crossed like that. TK’s bad habits rubbing off.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> Im seriously impressed how this event has been put together. One of these promotions needs to hire conrad. I know many people were involved but it comes down to Conrad and the people he hired. The feel of every aspect of this show stands out. Even the stage sets better design than Impact wrestling, roh and other events. They even got better tunnel design than any other promotion that attempted with 2 tunnels lol. Sqaure tunnels look more bad ass. Jokes aside about the stage i still think Conrad needs to do more after this event in some way or another. Everything he touches turns to gold. Amazing podcaster.


great point


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

“Diamonds are forever, and so is Ric Flair!”


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Ricky Morton is still going, holy crap.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Will Ricky do a Canadian destroyer?


----------



## Rodman23 (Apr 15, 2011)

This looked like a botched ending by Ricky


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

this match will for sure be a botch fest


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

This 4 way should be a banger.


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

I hope he grabs a mic after the match and says "I'LL NEVER RETIRE WOOOO"


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Gresham actually looks like a make a wish kid in there.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Bandido is so damn good!


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

amazing match here edit....and a botch just as I said it lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

shandcraig said:


> Im seriously impressed how this event has been put together. One of these promotions needs to hire conrad. I know many people were involved but it comes down to Conrad and the people he hired. The feel of every aspect of this show stands out. Even the stage sets better design than Impact wrestling, roh and other events. They even got better tunnel design than any other promotion that attempted with 2 tunnels lol. Sqaure tunnels look more bad ass. Jokes aside about the stage i still think Conrad needs to do more after this event in some way or another. Everything he touches turns to gold. Amazing podcaster.


Feels kinda like Dynamite


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Show is on kinda early morning here from where I am and this already looks impressive. I may have to replay this later. I know this could be a one-time thing but I feel like this may not be Ric Flair's last match but if this is really it for him then this is one good show to send him off. Kinda dig everything here especially the setup and the purple color doesn't the hurt the eyes for me.


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

these young guys need to chill with the superkick its in ever match "old man point made"


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

The crowd for this event sucks


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> The crowd for this event sucks


They were loud in the last match what do you mean?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

MagnumSkyWolf said:


> They were loud in the last match what do you mean?


they finally started getting loud, they were mediocre at first, I stand corrected


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Jim Ross doesn't look well at all


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> The crowd for this event sucks


I’m guessing they’ve been at all of the events all weekend and hungover/tired. But they better rise up when the Naitch walks out there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> they finally started getting loud, they were mediocre at first, I stand corrected


probably because the matches are over quick


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

it is odd how dead the crowds been for the size.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

This match also has big potential.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Every wrestling fan knows Flair's last match should have been the Shawn Michaels match at WM 24


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

dont think i will make it to 3am starting to yawn already lol


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

DDP[emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

tony khan booking there with the run wrecking a great match but DDP saved it


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Jerry Lawler?? Damn everyone is getting paid tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

People can say what they want about these old guys, but Flair, Lawler and DDP still have more star presence than any of these young guys. Wrestling was just different back then.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

This is the real forbidden door, we got AEW/WWE/Impact, etc


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

the people that paved the road simple as


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> This is the real forbidden door, we got AEW/WWE/Impact, etc


And all of it taking place under the Jim Crockett Promotions name and banner.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Lawler can still cut a promo


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> And all of it taking place under the Jim Crockett Promotions name and banner.


yeah it's truly impressive


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Hmm do we get a Cornette appearance maybe?


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

This PPV is a lot of fun! It’s awesome to see wrestlers and personalities from so many different promotions! 👍


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

American_Nightmare said:


> Hmm do we get a Cornette appearance maybe?


I will go nuts if we did. Let the man cut a promo


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

MagnumSkyWolf said:


> I will go nuts if we did. Let the man cut a promo


The internet won't care about it but we will, that's what counts.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

American_Nightmare said:


> Hmm do we get a Cornette appearance maybe?


Nah. His podcast co-host despises Conrad.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good show. Damn Briscoes are pretty good.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Either Von Erich puts Adam Page to shame as a real cowboy.


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

Irish Jet said:


> Nah. His podcast co-host despises Conrad.


Because he wishes he was him lol


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

This ref sucks


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> This ref sucks


He looks rusty


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MagnumSkyWolf said:


> yeah it's truly impressive


Yep. Good show and nice placement of promos, etc.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

It’s Sting!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

MagnumSkyWolf said:


> He looks rusty


Either that or crusty.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Happy Briscoes won, also it's so disgusting when people wrestle with no shoes, no way I would let someone kick me in the face with their nasty feet.


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Happy Briscoes won, also it's so disgusting when people wrestle with no shoes, no way I would let someone kick me in the face with their nasty feet.


Feet pic inbound


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

Is there only this match left before Flair? What am I forgetting?


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Yep. Good show and nice placement of promos, etc.


Yeah, the placement is pretty good. They audio is going in and out on the fans now and again not sure why


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Tough crowd.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Deonna should take Grace's example and work at her physique.


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

audio buzzing away crowd being pumped in and out wtf


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Oh no, the replay.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Is there only this match left before Flair? What am I forgetting?


think so, the event flew by lol


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> think so, the event flew by lol


old skool booking I'd say


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

Flying back is a good thing. I think it's been paced well. I know Conrad said 4 hours including preshow so I guess we're off the air by 10 eastern.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Who's production crew is doing this? Impact? MLW?


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Alright, It looks like we've had enough talk,
ITS TIME, FOR THE MAIN EVENT!


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

taker throwing foley off the cage lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Undertaker at a non-WWE event 😱


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

I'm guessing Mick and Taker aren't discussing politics lol.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

my god…. That Flair video promo and then an Undertaker appearance, I marked out for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Undertaker!!!!!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

This is surreal seeing WWE/AEW/Impact/ROH, etc together


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

This is the real forbidden door


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Shout out to David Crockett!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

This theme is way better than his WWE theme


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Why couldn't Jarrett have this entrance at Summerslam?


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

Kinda cool to hear that My World theme one more time.


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

that guitar has someones name on it


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Jeff Jarrett, let them know!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iamjethro (Oct 3, 2019)

Dang, Karen looks so good at 49!


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

that's fucking heat right there


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Jarrett is in fantastic shape for his age


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

I have never gotten to see this side of Jeff Jarrett.


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

AEW and WWE doesn't have heat like Jarrett right there lol fucking loving it


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Jarrett pushed Podcast Conrad 🤣


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Kid Rock has entered the forbidden door


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

WOOOO!


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

YES!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

WOOOOO!


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

To be the man you gotta beat the man


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Big gold belt!!!!


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Awesome to see the Big Gold Belt


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Just don't die Ric.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

The Worlds title was a must!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

UNDERTAKER! GOOD SHIT PAL!!


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

please let this go well


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Its not the big gold belt I grew up with but man, thats cool, it's also flat af


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Karen Jarrett looking fine as fuck


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

Naitch definitely had a few adult beverages tonight haha.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

WOOOOOO


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

Good Ref in the ring too


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

woooooooooo


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

I hope this goes well.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Always loved heel Jarrett 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> I hope this goes well.


same


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

God Flair looks ancient. 

Someone texted me that he looks the way Angelo Poffo did in 1995...this is not a compliment.


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

if this was AEW the lights would have gone out 4 times now and pockets would have appeared


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

TripleG said:


> God Flair looks ancient.


He's 73 years old, give him a break.


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

jeff still got it


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

WOOOOOOO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

At 73 Flair is out there telling a better story than most current wrestlers can. I hope those circus clown midgets are watching this. Maybe Ric will learn them a thing or two.


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

AEW fans dont understand why there hasn't been a superkick in 10 mins


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Karen Jarrett can still get it. 

She was milfy hot back in 2007 when she first came to TNA, and here she is 15 years later still looking F-I-N-E, FINE!


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

TripleG said:


> Karen Jarrett can still get it.
> 
> She was milfy hot back in 2007 when she first came to TNA, and here she is 15 years later still looking F-I-N-E, FINE!


she's good looking alright


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Flair is so drunk


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

This match is boring as hell.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Fuck it hit Hogan's music


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

Man this is great. This is what real wrestling is all about. Playing to the crowd. Not spamming finishers with a thousand kickouts.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Andreday


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

No Chance in Hell said:


> Man this is great. This is what real wrestling is all about. Playing to the crowd.* Not spamming finishers with a thousand kickouts.*


This is one of my problems with today's wrestling


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Does Jarrett ever age ?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

you gotta respect these 3 guys selling the speed of the match well and killing time. doing it well.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

Taker and Foley loving this lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Flair you are a mad man, bleeding at your age


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

It’s all worth it to see that concerned look on Conrad’s face. Bless that man.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

This is classic wrestling right here, I am loving this


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"I'LL FUCKING KILL YOU!!" 

Karen Jarrett's got some spice! lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Take notes young guys, this is how you wrestle and tell a story.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Ric is completely gassed.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Jarrett's just straight up embarrassing most wrestlers today with his ability to get heat.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> This is classic wrestling right here, I am loving this


I have never gotten to see this live.


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Take notes young guys, this is how you wrestle and tell a story.


No, we need a flying circus followed by 29 superkicks and we must at least do 4 finishers on each other


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Kenny's Ghost said:


> Jarrett's just straight up embarrassing most wrestlers today with his ability to get heat.


So underrated. Its criminal. 

Also, I am certain Flair wanted to take a superplex in that corner spot and Jay called an audible, lol. He was like "Yeah, no".


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

MagnumSkyWolf said:


> No, we need a flying circus followed by 29 superkicks and we must at least do 4 finishers on each other


Your hindering my learning experience dude, cut it out.


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

Kenny's Ghost said:


> Jarrett's just straight up embarrassing most wrestlers today with his ability to get heat.


Facts simple as. He was extremely impressive in his day and still his today


----------



## dandeman2008 (Mar 17, 2015)

This is difficult to watch


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

It's time for the guitar!


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

TripleG said:


> So underrated. Its criminal.
> 
> Also, I am certain Flair wanted to take a superplex in that corner spot and Jay called an audible, lol. He was like "Yeah, no".


Yep. He'd been training for it, but is just too gassed to pull it off.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Flair is out of it. 

Thank God this was a tag match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is getting scary


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

flair had been down for sometime now I really hop he's ok


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Is Flair selling or is he really this gassed.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Ric has no idea what's going on.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

wait what. did they both get pinned? what just happened.


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

flair just said he passed out


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Jesus Christ. Thank god that's over.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Both guys' shoulders were down there


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm glad that's over


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm glad I just watching a reaction live stream.. this was not a great idea.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

He looked gassed or that was some kinda selling I don't know. I hope he's ok and I hope he is done with this for good.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Dude is Ric ok? He needs medical attention.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

It took all three men to lead Ric through to the end of that match. I legit thought he was dying.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

To be the man you’ve got to beat the man. WOOOOOOH

thank you Ric!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

watch flair. It looks like he said I passed out or gassed out 









Twitch


Twitch is the world's leading video platform and community for gamers.




clips.twitch.tv


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

my goodness, he survived. Barely.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Respectfully, that was pretty horrible. Jarrett was awesome in that though.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

I think Ric died and came back all within the match.


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

Lmao that was amazing. That match had everything. Yeah Flair is old and drunk. So fucking what? The people making fun of him will look worse than that when they are his age. The GOAT just went out the way he wanted to. Thank you Ric!


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Bret Hart and Undertaker my god I marked 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

American_Nightmare said:


> Both guys' shoulders were down there


Think ric was probably supposed to pin but instinctively went for the figure 4. Jeff was supposed to be out cold so couldn't suddenly awake and tap out. Ref just counted the three but ric was passed out too. Thank god he is still walking. Scary moments at the end. Good to see Taker, Foley and Bret there. Bret looking good.


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

Obviously, this wasn't going to beat him vs Micheals but he's still the goat. It wasn't great put woooooo


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

I wonder what Bret was really thinking watching that...


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

What a fucking car wreck that was. Flair had no business doing that match. Man loves pissing on his legacy.


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

"Dashing" CJ said:


> I wonder what Bret was really thinking watching that...


taker and foley cage match next


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

This man is why I’m here.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

wooooooooooooo


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Honky Tonk Way open all night











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Ric don't want no damn belt.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Thank God they had Lethal, Jarrett, and Andrade to dance around Ric because that could have been so much worse.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

If he'd had to do 2 more moves in that match he really might have died.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

What a fantastic night to cap off a fantastic weekend of wrestling 👏


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

he was fucked from the start but sure what can you do


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

That was awful. Please never again Ric.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

MagnumSkyWolf said:


> taker and foley cage match next


Idk man. Undertaker didn't look too pleased watching that lol

Either way, this clearly meant a lot to him. Hope it was worth it.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

FrankieDs316 said:


> What a fucking car wreck that was. Flair had no business doing that match. Man loves pissing on his legacy.


Nah man, that was an entertaining spectacle


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

I'd love another Jim Crockett night


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Andrade, Lethal and Jarrett made that entertaining and Ric is a living legend, obviously his parts of the match were a train wreck, but who cares the man is in his 70's


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Nah man, that was an entertaining spectacle


If you think watching a legend almost die in a match that he had no business being in entertaining then ok...


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Andrade, Lethal and Jarrett made that entertaining and Ric is a living legend, obviously his parts of the match were a train wreck, but who cares the man is in his 70's


I think he passed out during the match. Here look at the video below. It looks like he says to his son in law i passed out 









Twitch


Twitch is the world's leading video platform and community for gamers.




clips.twitch.tv


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

MagnumSkyWolf said:


> I think he passed out during the match. Here look at the video below. It looks like he says to his son in law i passed out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah he should never wrestle again


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

So anyone else want another Jim Crockett night?


----------



## VPX5 (Oct 24, 2019)

"Dashing" CJ said:


> I wonder what Bret was really thinking watching that...


He's thinking he's glad he didn't stay in the ring that long


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

MagnumSkyWolf said:


> So anyone else want another Jim Crockett night?



very likely you will see one of these once a year around the starcast weekend. Conrad is so good at making everything he touches good. Id love for him to be heavily involved with a promotion. Not sure its a good idea if he did one full time. event once a year maybe.


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

MagnumSkyWolf said:


> So anyone else want another Jim Crockett night?


I think we need Hulk Hogan's Last Match.


----------



## dandeman2008 (Mar 17, 2015)

SavoySuit said:


> If you think watching a legend almost die in a match that he had no business being in entertaining then ok...


It was disgusting, you could see Flairs limitations in his ring walk struggling to get the title off his waist. Would anyone have been upset if he spent most of the match on the apron waiting for a hot tag, few chops, guitar shot miss, figure 4. Keep it simple and get him out of there.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

"Dashing" CJ said:


> Idk man. Undertaker didn't look too pleased watching that lol
> 
> Either way, this clearly meant a lot to him. Hope it was worth it.


I thought the same thing when I saw Undertaker. 

Foley and Brett didn’t look to pleased either, but Flair wasn’t going to be talked out of it. 

Every athlete will always want one more match, but I hope he’s content and finally calls it a day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VPX5 (Oct 24, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> very likely you will see one of these once a year around the starcast weekend. Conrad is so good at making everything he touches good. Id love for him to be heavily involved with a promotion. Not sure its a good idea if he did one full time. event once a year maybe.


Paraded his 73 year old step father out to wrestle a match to make a payday...great guy.


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

dandeman2008 said:


> It was disgusting, you could see Flairs limitations in his ring walk struggling to get the title off his waist. Would anyone have been upset if he spent most of the match on the apron waiting for a hot tag, few chops, guitar shot miss, figure 4. Keep it simple and get him out of there.


He wanted to wrestle. It was his choice to take bumps and bleed. He probably demanded to do it. Stop trying to act like you can tell a 73 year old man what he can and can't do.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

FrankenTodd said:


> I thought the same thing when I saw Undertaker.
> 
> Foley and Brett didn’t look to pleased either, but Flair wasn’t going to be talked out of it.
> 
> ...


I noticed just how uneasy he looked when Flair was bleeding and getting beat up against the guardrail. Foley was just laughing.

Side note, Flair's shoulders were down on that last figure four. Just saying!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

No Chance in Hell said:


> I think we need Hulk Hogan's Last Match.


No thanks Brother!


----------



## dandeman2008 (Mar 17, 2015)

No Chance in Hell said:


> He wanted to wrestle. It was his choice to take bumps and bleed. He probably demanded to do it. Stop trying to act like you can tell a 73 year old man what he can and can't do.


Cool, let's allow 73 year old men into boxing rings and UFC while we're at it.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

That might be the most depressing thing I’ve ever witnessed.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

ric is happy and is going to shower and get drunk. go cry some more well he retires in happiness


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

"Dashing" CJ said:


> I noticed just how uneasy he looked when Flair was bleeding and getting beat up against the guardrail. Foley was just laughing.
> 
> Side note, Flair's shoulders were down on that last figure four. Just saying!


And most likely when we saw Undertaker talking to him after the match, he was checking on him.

I noticed the shoulders too, but Ric was drunk. Cut an old legend some slack![emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Man that was scary. Hope Ric is alright as he looked really out of it at times. Andrade basically had to force him up to do the finish. Let's also hope it gave him whatever closure he wanted.

The rest of the show was good! I really liked the production and general setup despite the dead crowd. Doing a JCP branded show once a year would be cool.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

hopefully they do one of these once a year though. Not once a year retirement but just the event itself once a year.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The last 7 minutes of that match felt like an eternity because I legitimately thought I was watching a man die. 

Lethal, Jarrett, and Andrade basically had to Puppeteer or Weekend at Bernie's him through the rest of that match.


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

Taker looks like he really enjoyed it 😂😂

Not impressed one bit


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

FrankenTodd said:


> And most likely when we saw Undertaker talking to him after the match, he was checking on him.
> 
> I noticed the shoulders too, but Ric was drunk. Cut an old legend some slack![emoji23]
> 
> ...


Yeah I don't think he was physically hurt out there. He was just lit out of his mind. He probably would've looked fine had he not got fucked up before the match lol.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

TripleG said:


> The last 7 minutes of that match felt like an eternity because I legitimately thought I was watching a man die.
> 
> Lethal, Jarrett, and Andrade basically had to Puppeteer or Weekend at Bernie's him through the rest of that match.


Weekend at Bernie’s!![emoji1787][emoji23]

Yeah it did come to that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Andrade, Lethal and Jarrett made that entertaining and Ric is a living legend, obviously his parts of the match were a train wreck, but who cares the man is in his 70's


Please stop LMAO


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

No Chance in Hell said:


> Yeah I don't think he was physically hurt out there. He was just lit out of his mind. He probably would've looked fine had he not got fucked up before the match lol.


Yeah when he first walked out, he was having issues with his robe. I knew then the bar was open.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Please stop LMAO


Stop what? Lethal, Jarrett and Andrade were dope


----------



## VPX5 (Oct 24, 2019)

FrankenTodd said:


> Yeah when he first walked out, he was having issues with his robe. I knew then the bar was open.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You would have thought people would have been keeping a close eye on him all day for that reason...guess not


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Have I missed it?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

TJC93 said:


> Have I missed it?


Yeah, but you can find it on Fite.
(if you have streaming services that is)


----------



## TheUltimateFarmer (10 mo ago)

hard to tell when he was selling or if he was on his death bed


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Liked the show as a whole, AAA match ruled, main event was depressing, was legitimately worried for Ric out there, I thought his matches a decade ago were sad but this was terrifying felt like we were watching him die out there, credit to everyone else in the match keeping things safe and telling a story out there.



MagnumSkyWolf said:


> I think he passed out during the match. Here look at the video below. It looks like he says to his son in law i passed out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd believe it, he even said "I don't remember half of it" in his post-match interview.


----------



## VPX5 (Oct 24, 2019)

TheUltimateFarmer said:


> hard to tell when he was selling or if he was on his death bed


Not even Flair is that good of a seller LOL


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

As much of a legend Ric is, sometimes, you just gotta let it go long ago. Some guys have aged well and kept fit, Ric still doesn't look horrible for his age, but, for a while now, you can _see_ the age in how he moves. A guy like Ricky Steamboat can wrestle when he is 73 and still move like he's in his 20's/30's, Ric is not that guy. I give huge credit for him going out there and doing his best, but, damn, I think most people felt like he would die at any moment, and that's a scary thing.

I am glad he had humor in his little speech at the end, he should go see a doctor and get his heart checked before he goes and chills with Kid Rock lol


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

No Chance in Hell said:


> He wanted to wrestle. It was his choice to take bumps and bleed. He probably demanded to do it. Stop trying to act like you can tell a 73 year old man what he can and can't do.


If a 73 year old man were about to walk in front of a bus, you wouldn't try to stop him?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I paid for the main event and i first will say that there was some fun moments in regular matches..seeing Foley pre show and during show was fun..DDP, King, etc...I really enjoyed the build to this main event.

As for the main event, wow. It was as best as you could do with Flair. Flair did most of his heelish slick moves that would get over with the leg in between someone to smash their nuts, the chop, the choke while ref wasn't looking..etc. It was classic Flair but of course more older. Jarrett did a wonderful job as a heel and played to the crowd very well to get him against him. Lethal was more over and entertaining here to me than his entire run so far in AEW, but hopefully Lethal gets a chance to shine more in AEW. Karen Jarrett out there had me kinda hoping to see Charlotte Flair, but nothing.

Undertaker, Bret, and others being at ringside was awesome. Kid Rock being there made the show feel also a bit more big league. The crowd was probably about 8,000-9,000 but didn't hurt the atmosphere in my opinion.

The psychology in this match was excellent and Andrade did a great job here helping Flair and i think was Andrade's best job since leaving WWE to be honest.

Overall the main event delivered. Was hoping for more "WHOOOOOOOOOOOOS" But it's all good we got a few lol. One thing Flair didn't do was the "Flair drop" lol...would have been funny. 

Overall this was definitely worth the price and i give this a 4.5/5. The ending of the main event witnessed Tony Schiavone going out there to congratulate Flair...Flair coming out with the classic big gold World belt was a nice touch and Flair in tears saying that he thanksed everyone who supported him, fans and wrestlers was a touching and great way to say goodbye. Overall, the production was excellent, the guys who booked this show did a great job. Kudos! Great main event!



HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Stop what? Lethal, Jarrett and Andrade were dope


Hell yeah! They were fucking great!



MagnumSkyWolf said:


> So anyone else want another Jim Crockett night?


I'll buy it. Depends who's on the card, etc.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No Chance in Hell said:


> Lmao that was amazing. That match had everything. Yeah Flair is old and drunk. So fucking what? The people making fun of him will look worse than that when they are his age. The GOAT just went out the way he wanted to. Thank you Ric!


This. He was more entertaining today still at his age than most younger bland, uncharismatic flippers lol.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Gotta be fair to Flair. He went out on his own. They got my money and I enjoyed it. Great event overall.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

I want Jeff and Karen Jarrett now on TV more often. Karen is a massive heel.

This main event was fun and one of the most entertaining matches this year



Chan Hung said:


> This. He was more entertaining today still at his age than most younger bland, uncharismatic flippers lol.


I'm in agreement. I'll take whoooo and his sexual gestures on TV over boring turds like Wheeler Yuta


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Overall this was a good show. I enjoyed it. The main event was actually very entertaining - for ahile - but got legitamately scary toward the end. If Naitch was gonna do this, he really shouldn't have pushed it as far as he did. But Flair will be Flair I guess.

I rewatched it and the part on the floor in front of Foley, Taker etc. Taker did NOT look happy.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Very fun show. The best part was seeing all the different stars from different promotions. It’s very obvious how much respect people have for Flair.

The main event was pretty sad, though. Flair was pretty much a lifeless carcass for the last half of the match. I actually thought he would do better than that, but the main thing is he’s okay.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

My college roomate was there, sad I missed it.

He has been texting me all night.

I was at Summerslam, I think "he won"

Had to work tonight or I would have been there. I work really odd hours.

Hope all of you traveled to see it and or Summerslam had fun in Nashville, my hometown.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Saw parts on YT and was legit concerned for Flair. After Ric took a suplex, Lethal literally checked Flair's pulse. 

Now is it time for Terry Funk's last match?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Pretty gay they didn't show CharGOAT. I mean all those older WWE guys are on legend contracts, Jarrett is a VP in the company, so whats the big deal.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I ended up watching the match, as I got somewhat invested in the story because I am a regular listener of several of Conrad's podcasts where they promoted the feud. I am also a Jeff Jarrett fan, so I was interested in checking it out. It was fun to watch something different and the crowd made it entertaining. Great heel work from Jarrett. The match went like I thought it would with the other three guys doing the majority of the work. The finish was fun. Match overall was okay. There was a few awkward moments with Flair, but the other three guys carried the match and made it something watchable at least. It was an interesting spectacle.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Flair looked awful. But that's what happens when you still wrestle in your 70s.


----------



## Beetlejuice84 (Oct 5, 2021)

yeahbaby! said:


> Saw parts on YT and was legit concerned for Flair. After Ric took a suplex, Lethal literally checked Flair's pulse.
> 
> Now is it time for Terry Funk's last match?


Damn, I was thinking to watch it later if nothing bad happened, but this is just sad. They could have just let the other People wrestle and let Flair do his figure four and everybody would be happy.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Was Charlotte Flair in the crowd?


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553922283407872000
💀


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

Double J was just amazing as a heel my god we need more like him today


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> SS was amazing, bot 🤡





luisgo1989mc said:


> Amazing how? Hell in a cell was so much better


Yeah it was, that other dude is just a troll. Hell in a cell was solid but not better then SS. Hell in a cell will be forgotten years from now. SS will not be. Besides the Brock Roman match and the crazy ring spot that will never be forgotten ... There's moments like Logan Paul and Pat McAfee that will outlast remembering hell in a cell. If Bayleys new Canton l faction ends up a goat one then that's another moment too their debut. There's a few others that will be talked about longer then hell in a cell. Usos vs profits for possibly the last time before montez turns on Dawkins.

He probably agrees with the same tool that said Ric flair's card was gonna be better then SS. I fell asleep watching Ric flair's card. That was boring AF. Last thing I remember was some the lucha match. I was falling asleep throughout the entire thing besides killer Kross


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

FrankenTodd said:


> And most likely when we saw Undertaker talking to him after the match, he was checking on him.
> 
> I noticed the shoulders too, but Ric was drunk. Cut an old legend some slack!
> 
> ...


Apparently he injured his foot pretty bad a couple weeks ago. He was likely drinking just because of the event, but probably also took some painkillers and tried to muscle through it.

If he was just drinking he probably would have at least been woooing some more and had a little bit of swagger. Like shit did he kill a two six 4 hours before the match!? He looked Jeff Hardy Victory Road 2011 levels zonked. Unless he just completely gassed out from the adrenaline coming out to the ring, cuz his training videos weren't that long ago, and he was able to at least move around and emote. 

That was legitimately sad to watch. 

Was gonna watch it last night with my gf but we tuned into a stream towards the end and I decided to pass and we watched the main event SS spectacle. 

After seeing it myself I don't think I wanna see that again let alone show her😬.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

MagnumSkyWolf said:


> I think he passed out during the match. Here look at the video below. It looks like he says to his son in law i passed out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andrade laughing at him 😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣


----------



## ShadowAngel (11 mo ago)

dandeman2008 said:


> Cool, let's allow 73 year old men into boxing rings and UFC while we're at it.


Already happened. Albert Hughes Jr. had a boxing match in 2019 at age 70 (and 234 days) - and no, he didn't die during the match.

The overreactions are still funny though. People act like he died...

The match as expected wasn't good and Flair clearly was drunk, but if it made him happy it was worth it i would say. I bet he couldn't care less what some "scared" keyboard warriors online think.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

retired too soon. 


i'm just kidding, hope he stays retired this time.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MagnumSkyWolf said:


> Double J was just amazing as a heel my god we need more like him today


Agree.
Him and Karen did a fucking fantastic heel job since the beginning. Both good solid heels.



njcam said:


> Was Charlotte Flair in the crowd?


No. The older sister was. Was hoping for a Charlotte run in to counter Karen Jarrett though.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

People just discovering how great a heel Jarrett is in 2022 lol 

The man is a legend, he’s still got it. Love to hate him.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

njcam said:


> Was Charlotte Flair in the crowd?





Chan Hung said:


> No. The older sister was. Was hoping for a Charlotte run in to counter Karen Jarrett though.


Since posting I have read that Charlotte was there... somewhere... perhaps backstage.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

WWE's Charlotte Flair Will "Absolutely" Be At Ric Flair's Last Match


The Queen will be present to watch her father's purported 'final' match.




whatculture.com


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> WWE's Charlotte Flair Will "Absolutely" Be At Ric Flair's Last Match
> 
> 
> The Queen will be present to watch her father's purported 'final' match.
> ...


Thanks Scoop.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

The main event was going SO well, all things considered, until Andrade pulled him out of the way of the guitar shot and he COULD NOT GET THE FUCK BACK UP. Holy shit that whole final sequence was scary. I have no idea how he got to his feet and put that figure four on.


----------



## dandeman2008 (Mar 17, 2015)

ShadowAngel said:


> Already happened. Albert Hughes Jr. had a boxing match in 2019 at age 70 (and 234 days) - and no, he didn't die during the match.
> 
> The overreactions are still funny though. People act like he died...
> 
> The match as expected wasn't good and Flair clearly was drunk, but if it made him happy it was worth it i would say. I bet he couldn't care less what some "scared" keyboard warriors online think.



This one??






Absolutely pathetic aswell


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Was it an entertaining match??? I might watch


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

KrysRaw1 said:


> I'll take whoooo and his _sexual gestures _on TV over boring turds like Wheeler Yuta


Did you not see this EFFY guy on the pre show?
It was almost like the reverse Joey Ryan. (from GCW, I'm not really familiar with them)



dandeman2008 said:


> This one??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ref looks older than both of them combined.
Imagine being this young, up in coming star, and then this happens to you.


----------



## Mustard (Sep 18, 2021)

yeahbaby! said:


> Now is it time for Terry Funk's last match?


LOL, yet another one? One of those "last matches" that Terry Funk had was against Bret Hart in September 1997, and Funk was back wrestling within a couple of months as "Chainsaw Charlie" in the WWF.


----------



## Jets4Life (Aug 20, 2012)

ShadowAngel said:


> Already happened. Albert Hughes Jr. had a boxing match in 2019 at age 70 (and 234 days) - and no, he didn't die during the match.


A significant number of pro wrestlers have died during matches throughout the past several decades. It's not like it does not happen. It also should be noted that Albert Hughes Jr died just over a year after his final boxing match.



> The overreactions are still funny though. People act like he died...
> 
> The match as expected wasn't good and Flair clearly was drunk, but if it made him happy it was worth it i would say. I bet he couldn't care less what some "scared" keyboard warriors online think.




Flair is a tragic figure, and should have never been cleared to wrestle. He almost died a few years ago, and has been told by doctors for years to quit drinking. My educated guess, is that Flair cannot let go of the spotlight, and may try again in a different promotion for one "last" match.

Flair embarrassed himself, and even apologized to the fans immediately afterwards. 2008 should vs HBK should have been his last match. He was already 59 years old at the time, and now he is 73. It's a miracle he didn't die in the ring, although one wonders if that is the way he legitimately wants to go.

I have no idea what you are talking about, when you go on about "scared" keyboard warriors. I'm pretty certain the majority of us don't care to see an elderly man with documented heart problems, and intoxicated, embarrass himself, or lose his life over some ridiculous gimmick match. Wrestling at Flair's age and condition, just proves that he has no self awareness.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Catalanotto said:


> People just discovering how great a heel Jarrett is in 2022 lol
> 
> The man is a legend, he’s still got it. Love to hate him.


He was fantastic in his reign of terror too, despite how much we all hated him then. It's funny seeing the crap WWF theme and persona on one night, then full blown heel with TNA theme Jarrett a day (I think) later. 

How Ric didn't die in this match is beyond me! I saw the comment on here about Lethal checking his pulse before and saw it and laughed. The guy was pissed out of his head, surely! In which case, well-played Ric! 

Just please don't ever do that again.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

To all the doubters and people who just want to complain, The match wasn't the greatest, that wasn't the point, the point was to tell a story, which they did. Can you stop now?


----------



## James Cagney (Oct 5, 2016)

Where was Charlotte Flair?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> To all the doubters and people who just want to complain, The match wasn't the greatest, that wasn't the point, the point was to tell a story, which they did. Can you stop now?


I don't think any complaints are doing it for the sake of complaining. 

I think it is more shock and dread from feeling like we watched a man almost die last night live on PPV.


----------



## Jets4Life (Aug 20, 2012)

TripleG said:


> I don't think any complaints are doing it for the sake of complaining.
> 
> I think it is more shock and dread from feeling like we watched a man almost die last night live on PPV.


Well said.

It's like viewing one of those shock/gore websites.

I have a feeling that when Ric Flair eventually passes on, the WWE will not acknowledge this match, and portray Flair's 2008 match vs HBK as his legitimate "farewell" match. All this match did, was give pro wrestling detractors more ammunition to shit on the industry.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Jets4Life said:


> the WWE will do their best to erase this match from their library


The WWE doesn't own the footage to his last match, Jim Crockett Promotions does though.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Jets4Life said:


> Well said.
> 
> It's like viewing one of those shock/gore websites.
> 
> I have a feeling that when Ric Flair eventually passes on, the WWE will do their best to erase this match from their library, and portray Flair's 2008 match vs HBK as his legitimate "farewell" match. All this match did, was give pro wrestling detractors more ammunition to shit on the industry.


They already don't acknowledge many of his title runs, so I wouldn't see them having a problem with doing this. I wish we could all erase TNA and this match too!


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Jets4Life said:


> Well said.
> 
> It's like viewing one of those shock/gore websites.
> 
> I have a feeling that when Ric Flair eventually passes on, the WWE will not acknowledge this match, and portray Flair's 2008 match vs HBK as his legitimate "farewell" match. All this match did, was give pro wrestling detractors more ammunition to shit on the industry.


That wasn't his last match anyway he wrestled several times in TNA after it. This was quite scary to watch but as possibly my favourite wrestler of all time I'm happy for him if it's something he wanted to do. Hell. Of an effort not to leave that on a stretcher. To all those knocking ric go fuck yourselves and don't watch if you don't like it! No one forced him to take part he clearly wanted to do it. Guy is the greatest of all time and has earned the right to do what he likes in the business. If he wants to go out in the ring so be it.


----------



## Jets4Life (Aug 20, 2012)

thisissting said:


> That wasn't his last match anyway he wrestled several times in TNA after it. This was quite scary to watch but as possibly my favourite wrestler of all time I'm happy for him if it's something he wanted to do. Hell. Of an effort not to leave that on a stretcher. *To all those knocking ric go fuck yourselves and don't watch if you don't like it! No one forced him to take part he clearly wanted to do it*. Guy is the greatest of all time and has earned the right to do what he likes in the business. If he wants to go out in the ring so be it.


And Flair embarrassed himself last night. The industry embarrassed themselves by exploiting and sanctioning a match like this, where one of the participants should not have been medically cleared to wrestle. Flair was in no condition to wrestle, as he was drunk.


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

Jets4Life said:


> And Flair embarrassed himself last night. The industry embarrassed themselves by exploiting and sanctioning a match like this, where one of the participants should not have been medically cleared to wrestle. Flair was in no condition to begin with, as he was drunk.


I'm sure Ric is sitting somewhere right now crying because Jets4Life says he embarrassed himself.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Jets4Life said:


> And Flair embarrassed himself last night. The industry embarrassed themselves by exploiting and sanctioning a match like this, where one of the participants should not have been medically cleared to wrestle. Flair was in no condition to begin with, as he was drunk.


The guy went in the ring under his own free will and everyone buying a ticket or ppv knew exactly what they were getting. Brett Hart undertaker ddp Jerry lawler and others wouldn't have shown their support if it was such a problem. Good on ric for getting through it I didn't hear much complaints from the crowd to be fair.


----------



## Jets4Life (Aug 20, 2012)

thisissting said:


> The guy went in the ring under his own free will and everyone buying a ticket or ppv knew exactly what they were getting. Brett Hart undertaker ddp Jerry lawler and others wouldn't have shown their support if it was such a problem. Good on ric for getting through it I didn't hear much complaints from the crowd to be fair.


If your idea of "entertainment," is watching a drunk old man with heart problems, literally die in the ring, all the power to you.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Jets4Life said:


> If your idea of "entertainment," is watching a drunk old man with heart problems, literally die in the ring, all the power to you.


Don't watch if you don't like it. Some folk would say watching the jets every year is even more painful.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

So many Karens in this thread. It’s Flair’s right to do whatever the hell he wants, and if people pay to see it more power to him.

Crowd loved just seeing Naitch and even if it was a bad match, they still got to see him.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The show did very good business.

6,800 fans with a $448,502 gate, making it the second-highest independent gate ever in North America behind All In.

It also did between 20,000 and 25,000 PPV buyrates, which is super impressive for an independent show. ROH Death by Dishonor recently did 36,100 buys but had AEW promoting it and the FTR/Briscoes rematch.

Naitch is probably thinking about 'Ric Flair's Last Match II' after this payday.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

3venflow said:


> Naitch is probably thinking about 'Ric Flair's Last Match II' after this payday.


Oh my God NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 

Seriously though, congrats on everyone involved to the monetary success, but I don't think they could pull this off with Ric Flair again.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Jarrett's entrance was the best thing about the main event. Whatta heel. If only it had obnoxious pyro. That's the Memphis training that wrestling needs more of.

yeah I know it was 100% a plant but it's the little things.


----------



## ChupaVegasX (5 mo ago)

This show is now available to watch on Impact Plus.


----------

